

Market turmoil leaves tech sector exposed - jackgavigan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8a62642e-49b9-11e5-9b5d-89a026fda5c9.html

======
chmaynard
This link worked for me:

[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QqQIwAGoVChMIkOLLlMPAxwIVgzuICh1MMQ9B&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F8a62642e-49b9-11e5-9b5d-89a026fda5c9.html&ei=lG3aVZDILYP3oATM4ryIBA&usg=AFQjCNHCQzuiVWuv2ziGu8oWLCjRcCCGGQ&cad=rja)

